# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Short forms

## love.angel

What is a short-form for Lisa and Oleg/Alex? 
You know... those nice/cute names with special endings. 
I have been called Лисок (excuse my spelling), which I heard means something along the lines of "forest". ??  
The only short form I have heard for Oleg is Олежа, but that's not my favourite. 
Thanks.    ::

----------


## Бармалей

> What is a short-form for Lisa and Oleg/Alex? 
> You know... those nice/cute names with special endings. 
> I have been called Лисок (excuse my spelling), which I heard means something along the lines of "forest". ??  
> The only short form I have heard for Oleg is Олежа, but that's not my favourite. 
> Thanks.

 They are called "diminutive" names. 
Try:
Alyosha, Alyoshenka, Alyoshka, Lyoshik
Olya, Olezha, Olezhen'ka
 Lizunya, Elizavetka, Lizaveta (Liza is a dimunuitive already -- it's from Elizaveta, so these are really just "parallels" of Liza) 
All this came from this site: http://www.doukhobor.org/Commonnames.htm#O

----------


## Dimitri

> Olya, Olezha, Olezhen'ka

 Olya - It's name for women   ::   
Olezha, Olezhen'ka, Olezhka

----------


## Dimitri

> Alyosha, Alyoshenka, Alyoshka, Lyoshik

 + Ljoshka, Ljoha, Ljoshen'ka

----------


## Dimitri

> Lizunya, Elizavetka, Lizaveta (Liza is a dimunuitive already -- it's from Elizaveta, so these are really just "parallels" of Liza)

 Лизуня мне лично как-то не звучит.. потому что есть слово "лизать" - и тут эти слова ассоциируются друг с другом   ::   
Елизаветка - это тоже как-то не очень   ::   
Liza, Lizka, Lizaveta

----------


## basurero

Елизаветка; Вета; Лиля; Лиза; Лизуня; Лизуха; Лизуша; Лизура; Лизута

----------


## Dimitri

> Елизаветка; Вета; Лиля; Лиза; Лизуня; Лизуха; Лизуша; Лизура; Лизута

 Лиля - совсем другое имя
Лизуха - грубо
Лизура и Вета - вообще такого не знаю   ::   
Елизавета - это полное имя, поэтому "Елизаветка" тут будет звучать нелепо, на мой взгляд. 
Лизута - тоже как-то не очень

----------


## basurero

Ни фига себе! Так и говорит грамота.ру!

----------


## Remyisme

Можно "Л*и*занька" так ласковее.

----------


## Dimitri

> Ни фига себе! Так и говорит грамота.ру!

 Всмысле как я или как ты?

----------


## net surfer

> Alyosha, Alyoshenka, Alyoshka, Lyoshik
> 			
> 		  + Ljoshka, Ljoha, Ljoshen'ka

 + Ljosha
- Ljoha (it's more rude than diminutive)

----------


## love.angel

I like Лизанька the best so far. 
And none so far for Oleg. Is that all? 
Also: 
Do people just make these diminutives up? Or is there some structure that they all follow?
For example, I could very well call myself "Lisee" or something in English  ::  even though no one else has really every said that (and it sounds dumb)-- I just made it up right now.
Example: In Italian, if you put "etta" "ella" or "ina" on the end of a girl's name, it makes it 'cute'. Those are pretty much the only choices unless you make something up yourself. Are there such choices in Russian?  
I have heard the names: 
Ксуша, Ксута, and Ксушенка for the real name Оксана.
To me, I don't see where those come from.
Оксанка and Оксаночка seem much more fitting and nicer sounding for Оксана. 
Don't you think so?

----------


## Dimitri

> Ксюша, Ксюта, and Ксюшенка for the real name Оксана.

 + Ksjushka, Ksju

----------


## love.angel

> Ксюша, Ксюта, and Ксюшенка for the real name Оксана.
> 			
> 		  + Ksjushka, Ksju

 Thank you for correcting me. 
I was trying my best to write with Russian letters   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> And none so far for Oleg. Is that all?

 Olezha, Olezhen'ka, Olezhka - it's not enough?   ::

----------


## love.angel

> Originally Posted by love.angel  And none so far for Oleg. Is that all?   Olezha, Olezhen'ka, Olezhka - it's not enough?

 It's definitely a lot   ::   
But they're not my favourite.

----------


## Dimitri

[quote=love.angel] 

> Originally Posted by "love.angel":2heqklcu  And none so far for Oleg. Is that all?   Olezha, Olezhen'ka, Olezhka - it's not enough?

 It's definitely a lot   ::   
But they're not my favourite.[/quote:2heqklcu] 
I think it's all

----------


## love.angel

> I think it's all

   ::  Oh well.  
Thanks anyway!
Большое спасибо!!

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  I think it's all     Oh well.  
> Thanks anyway!
> Большое спасибо!!

 you're welcome

----------


## adoc

Never, and I mean under no circumstances, say *Лизуха* to a woman.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Do people just make these diminutives up? Or is there some structure that they all follow?

 They are usually made up with suffixes or endings, added either to the full name or to another diminutive: 
/-ка/ Танька, Петька (but it's childish and a bit rude)
/-еньк, -оньк/ Оленька, Алешенька, Лизонька,  
/-ечк, -очк/ Васечка, Вовочка
/-ха/ Леха (Алексей), Антоха (Антон), Ксюха  (unceremoniously) 
Often used these endings (but I don't see a system here):
/-ша, -жа/ Антоша, Ксюша, Олежа, Сережа, Маша, Паша (Павел)
/-ня/ Сеня (Семен), Таня (Татьяна) 
When you see consonant+"я" it's always a diminutive form, IMHO.
Коля, Саня, Оля, Таня, Вася, Петя, Федя, etc.

----------


## love.angel

Thank you gRomoZeka, that was very helpful.   

> Never, and I mean under no circumstances, say *Лизуха* to a woman.

 Why not?

----------


## Бармалей

> Thank you gRomoZeka, that was very helpful.        Originally Posted by adoc  Never, and I mean under no circumstances, say *Лизуха* to a woman.     Why not?

 Something to do with being a transvestite?   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Thank you gRomoZeka, that was very helpful.        Originally Posted by adoc  Never, and I mean under no circumstances, say *Лизуха* to a woman.     Why not?

 because it's roughly

----------


## wanja

> Originally Posted by love.angel  Thank you gRomoZeka, that was very helpful.        Originally Posted by adoc  Never, and I mean under no circumstances, say *Лизуха* to a woman.     Why not?   because it's roughly

 It might be a name for a cow, not for a woman.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri        Originally Posted by love.angel  Thank you gRomoZeka, that was very helpful.        Originally Posted by adoc  Never, and I mean under no circumstances, say *Лизуха* to a woman.     Why not?   because it's roughly   It might be a name for a cow, not for a woman.

----------


## basurero

> It might be a name for a cow, not for a woman.

 Ты не можешь сказать мне пример чего-то похожее в английском языке?

----------


## Dimitri

> It might be a name for a cow, not for a woman.
> 			
> 		  Ты не можешь сказать мне пример чего-то похожего в английском языке?

 Всмысле? Имя для коровы на английском? :))

----------


## basurero

Хы хы, нет..... есть какое-то слово, которое похоже в значении на имя "Лизуха" в английском языке? Как звать женщину для того, чтобы она реагировала тем же самым образом?  
Спасибо за исправления! Я пытаюсь писать больше на русском языке!!!  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Хы хы, нет..... есть какое-то слово, которое похоже в значении на имя "Лизуха" в английском языке? Как звать женщину для того, чтобы она реагировала тем же самым образом?  
> Спасибо за исправления! Я пытаюсь писать больше на русском языке!!!

 Это хорошо!   ::    
Ну это вряд-ли.. в английском же нету уменьшительно-ласкательных  и прочих форм от одного имени? 
Например - Николай => Коля, Колька, Колян, Коляныч, Коленька и т.д. ?

----------


## basurero

Ну, я не знаю, соответствует ли это русскому языку, но иногда возможно сокращать имена. 
Nicholas - Nick, Nicky
Katherine - Kathy, Kate, Kat 
Само собой, что не столько же вариантов, как в русском языке...

----------


## Dimitri

Я не думаю, что так же в русском есть много форм имен - которые будут звучать грубо, как ЛИЗУХА. Мне пока ничего в голову больше не приходит. 
Катюха, Настюха, например - это нормально.. по-деревенски так..   ::

----------


## adoc

> Something to do with being a transvestite?

 Something like that.  Imagine yourself in a room wth a bunch of guys and a person with a thick Russian accent telling everybody that cock is a rooster, being gay means being merry and tossed salad is a vegans' culinary achievement (no children present?). You get the picture. The word Лизуха reads as "female licker". I've never heard it before but surely I cant stop laughing.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley  Something to do with being a transvestite?     Something like that.  Imagine yourself in a room wth a bunch of guys and a person with a thick Russian accent telling everybody that cock is a rooster, being gay means being merry and tossed salad is a vegans' culinary achievement (no children present?). You get the picture. The word Лизуха reads as "female licker". I've never heard it before but surely I cant stop laughing.

 Hehe. I'll be sure to add that to my "words to start a fight to the death" list...

----------


## синичка

> Originally Posted by love.angel  And none so far for Oleg. Is that all?   Olezha, Olezhen'ka, Olezhka - it's not enough?

 А Олежик или что-то в этом роде не бывает? Думаю, что это когда-то слышала...

----------


## Dimitri

[quote=синичка] 

> Originally Posted by "love.angel":wh6v1q3p  And none so far for Oleg. Is that all?   Olezha, Olezhen'ka, Olezhka - it's not enough?

 А Олежик или что-то в этом роде не бывает? Думаю, что это когда-то слышала...[/quote:wh6v1q3p] 
да, Олежек тоже бывает.. - слышится как [Олежык]

----------


## Wowik

> Вета - вообще такого не знаю

 А я знаю   ::

----------


## Wowik

> What is a short-form for Lisa and Oleg/Alex?

 Alex is Alexander or Aleksey?   _Alexander_ (French: Alexandre) male name
Александр
Саня
Санька
Санечка
Алексашка
Сашка
Саша
Сашенька
Сашечка
Сашурик
Шурик
Шура
Шурка   _Aleksey_
Алексей
Лексей
Лёша
Лёшка
Лёшенька
Лёшечка     

> I have been called Лисок (excuse my spelling), which I heard means something along the lines of "forest". ??

 A little forest - л_е_с*о*к.
Л_и_з*о*к или Л_и_с*о*к  can associated with a little foх. 
Лис, _m_ - a fox
Лис*а*, _f_ - a fox

----------


## Оля

> _Alexander_ (French: Alexandre) male name
> Александр
> Саня
> Санька
> Санечка
> Алексашка
> Сашка
> Саша
> Сашенька
> ...

 По-моему, "Лексей", хотя такой вариант и есть,  все-таки не говорят.

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  _Alexander_ (French: Alexandre) male name
> Александр
> Саня
> Санька
> Санечка
> Алексашка
> Сашка
> Саша
> Сашенька
> ...

 "Лексей" - говорят, но звучит несколько просторечно или устаревше. По-деревенски.
Даже "Ляксей" говорят. 
Ну и "Лёлик"   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Лекса.

----------


## Оля

Шурёнок   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> "Лексей" - говорят, но звучит несколько просторечно или устаревше. По-деревенски

 Максим Горький, "Детство".

----------


## Wowik

> Шурёнок

 My son's name is Alexander. And my father's name is also Alexander. And my grandfather's name is also Alexander.
Ну, держитесь!  ::   
Ксан (Ксан Ксаныч)
Сан (Сан Саныч)
Сандр
Сандр*о* (Georgian-like)
С*а*нчо (Spanish-like)
Санч*о*ус (анчоус - anchovy) *А*лекс
Ал
Сашунёк
Саш*у*лик
Сашулёчек
Саш*у*нечка
Санюлёчек
Сан*ю*лечка

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Санисюсик
Санютушка
Санютый
Санитарный
Санитас 
Да блин, можно много придумать. Толку-то?  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Санисюсик
> Санютушка
> Санютый
> Санитарный
> Санитас 
> Да блин, можно много придумать. Толку-то?

 Э, не! Надо, чтобы звучало нормально. А то употреблять не захочется или ребенок заплачет.

----------


## Vadim84

Actually, in my family we call my uncle (whose name is Alexander)... Сантёр  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Actually, in my family we call my uncle (whose name is Alexander)... Сантёр

 Сантёр - монтёр

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Vadim84  Actually, in my family we call my uncle (whose name is Alexander)... Сантёр    Сантёр - монтёр

 Да, один мой друг предположил, что Сантёр = *сан*техник + мон*тёр*  ::  Но я, честно говоря, уже не помню, откуда это пошло.

----------


## Rtyom

Что-то вы уж совсем погнали не в ту степь!   ::

----------

